# Umfrage an die Heidelberger Locals



## Andreas (7. November 2002)

Das lokale Bikeforum "Heidelberg, Mannheim, Ludwigshafen und Pfälzer Wald" überschneidet sich mit dem "Odenwald, Bergstraße und Spessart" Forum.
Ich habe mich dafür ausgesprochen Heidelberg aus aus dem Titel rauszunehmen und das Forum nur "Mannheim, Ludwigshafen und Pfälzer Wald" zu nennen.
Meiner Meinung nach biken die Heidelberger im Odenwald und im Odenwald-Forum gibt es auch schon einige Themen der Heidelberger Locals. Ich möchte nicht, dass sich die Heidelberger Bikeszene auf zwei Foren aufteilt.

Wir wollen euch Heidelberger entscheiden lassen: Seht ihr euch mehr dem Odenwald-Forum oder dem "Mannheim, Ludwigshafen und Pfälzer Wald"-Forum zugehörig?

Also dann stimmt mal schön ab


----------



## Henny Kuiper (8. November 2002)

Als Alt-Heidelberger (und jetzt Pfälzer) darf ich auf die Kurpfälzer Historie von HD, MA und LU verweisen. Da müsste dann eher der Pfälzer Wald raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der unfassbare (11. November 2002)

...fühle ich mich eher der mannheimer richtung verbunden als der darmstädter  (die den hauptanteil im odenwald, spessart usw...-forum zu stellen scheinen). einzig die suggerierte räumliche ausrichtung  "pfälzer wald"? - ich war noch NIE im pfälzer wald... und odenwald: da bin ich zuhause) macht es mir schwer mich zu entscheiden (schenkt die pfälzer-wald-ansprache irgend jemand der sie haben will, und gebt uns den odenwald dazu ;-). 

ansonsten merkt man, daß heidelberger biker irgendwie noch ein problem mit dem internet haben - man sieht sie in rotten auf dem königsstuhl und dem weißen stein die parade abnehmen, aber HIER: fast völlig tote hose -  tragisch! (wo wir hier vom herrgott mit wunderbarsten trails doch überreichlich gesegnet sind - ich sag nur: gestern morgen bei strahlendem sonnenschein durch die zerfieselnden nebelfetzen - göttlich)

ciao!
der u!


----------



## Gerald (18. November 2002)

Wenn es ein Forum gibt unter der Überschrift "Norddeutschland" (für mich ein unvorstellbar rieseiges Gebiet das hinter Frankfurt beginnt  ) müßte doch ein Forum mit dem Titel

"Spessart, Odenwald, Südhessen, Rhein-Neckar Dreieck" dicke reichen. Und laßt die Pfalz den Pfälzern.


Gerald


----------



## black rider (25. November 2002)

hi,

wir (heidelberger) sollten uns auf ein forum einigen.
ich denk es heißt nicht um sonst heidelberg, mannheim, ludwigshafen, pfälzer wald, wobei ich auch find das pfälzer wald nicht so richtig in die reihe passt. also lasst uns bei den mannheimern.

[email protected]


----------



## PrometheusBiker (28. Dezember 2002)

Hi, 

Heidelberg gehört - was die Topographie anbelangt - nicht zu Mannheim und nicht zum Pfälzer Wald. 
Heidelberg gehört zum Odenwald. 

Bin sehr für eine Änderung im Forum, denn jetzt muss man in beiden Rubriken nachschauen. 

PrometheusBiker, ein uralter Einheimischer


----------



## Harald S. (26. Februar 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wohne zwar jetzt aufgrund meines Studiums in Karlsruhe, doch da ich in HD geboren und immer noch regelmässig dort biken gehe sage ich doch auch einfach meine Meinung:
Die Heidelberger Biker sind eigentlich ein Völkchen für sich. Sie gehören weder zu Mannheim / Ludwigshafen (wo kann man denn dort überhaupt gut biken, die kommen doch eh alle nach HD oder fahren in den Pfälzer Wald ;-))) noch zum Spessart. 
Da die Hotspots für die Heidelberger der Weisse Stein und der Königsstuhl sind, plädiere ich auch eher für das Forum Odenwald / Bergstrasse!
Also dann, viele Grüße und vielelicht sieht man sich ja mal in der Heidelberger Gegend
Harald


----------

